# Hows my physique?



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Hi guys been a member of this forum was a long time. I just rarely post, anyway i'm 6ft and about 12 and half stone or just over.

Basically I want to bulk for a few more months then hopefully cut down some fat hopefully get down to about 8% body fat without steroids.

I have tried bulking for a while but my metabolism is really fast its unreal but its a blessing in disguise means ill never get fat really

I would like some tips from you guys, what to eat, any good fat burners? Or should i just bulk throughout summer?










here is my back relaxed yes i know left trap is slightly bigger. Used to carry my laptop back that side all the time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You want to bulk without steroids too?

Good physique mate, magine what some test and tren would do to it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Legs?Or just torso?


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> You want to bulk without steroids too?
> 
> Good physique mate, magine what some test and tren would do to it


Yeah never want to bulk with steroids too. I don't know enough about them to use to be honest. And i'd be scared injecting haha. But I have thought about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Could start by getting some shorts on and showing your legs. And if you don't have any I'd advise you get cracking son!

Top half is decent mate though!


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Legs?Or just torso?


I do train legs too, but I have only just started training them properly last few months. Will get a pic up soon


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good physique m8 keep going with what ur doing. Can't see legs so can't comment, try to cap your shoulders with more side delt work to give more width but looking good :thumb:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

looking good buddy, i think a lean bulk with test and tren for a couple of cycles could you see having an awesome physique :thumb:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

back picture for thickness and width progress.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

in other news I never knew black folk ventured as far as the welsh valleys


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> in other news I never knew black folk ventured as far as the welsh valleys


Black folk have a really bad sense of direction, he's probably lost.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good progress there mate

Your arms are long as fvck


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

great shape and con for being a natty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Great shape for a natty, agreed!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Black folk have a really bad sense of direction, he's probably lost.


most probably started off in pekham looking for the nearest KFC and barbers


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys updated with my back pic


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

good physique.. bulk though bro you dont need to cut - cant you see the vains on your hip flexors / lower abs??


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

If your 12 and a half stone mate you must have legs like sparrows lol!

Great torso though.


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> good physique.. bulk though bro you dont need to cut - cant you see the vains on your hip flexors / lower abs??


 Im in two minds at the moment weather to continue bulking or start the cut, many have suggested that i continue with the bulk but I was to have a decent shape for summer.

My legs are terrible working on them, at the moment I have one leg bigger than the other


----------

